# Baby Shaq



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

It probably should be in the LAC board, but that wouldnt be so funny there and I know most here like to tease on Clippers 

Do you remember Sofoklis Schortsianitis, the Clippers 2nd round pick in 2003 draft? Sofo or simply Baby Shaq that was (is? ) his nickname. His draft profile said 6-9, 255 pounds player. Now he prepares for Euroleague season with Olympiakos (Greece). Look here after 2 years hes 400 pounds :laugh: Btw both players in the pic are 6-9.










Thanks EverGreen from here for the translation.



> Translation from sportime.gr:
> 
> Sofoklis Schortsianitis is making attempts to shed his extra weight which are an obstacle not only for him to play basketball but even to....look like an athlete. The 2.06 cms Olympiakos centre when he 1st stepped on the scales the marker stopped on 182 kilos!
> 
> ...


P.S. The same pic in attachment, if link disappears.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

that man should not be playing basketball, or doing anything severly high demanding on his body until he gets some of that weight off.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

He needs an Ab Roller.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Flanders said:


> He needs an Ab Roller.


He needs a green wig and some orange face paint, and he'll look just like an oompa loompa.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

he should be playin DT in NFL


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Flanders said:


> He needs an Ab Roller.


 and a lifetime ban from mcdonalds


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

How do you get that fat playing fullcourt basketball regularly?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

but the fat guy isn't Sofoklis?? its some other guy


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

no it's him


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Starbury03 said:


> no it's him



the black guy is sofokilis??


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> the black guy is sofokilis??



damn he is


sorry for my ignorance I thought it was the white guy who was him, when I saw the name and it said he was from greece I thought it was the white guy in the picture, I was wrong


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

I am sure that he has some seriouse desiase that caused such a big weight gain. Or guy is simply stupid and lazy.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

mauzer said:


> I am sure that he has some seriouse desiase that caused such a big weight gain. Or guy is simply stupid and lazy.


I give you credit for not taking a stab at Americans there.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Amazing how times change. I still remember when nbadraft.net had him as a top 5 choice in 2003.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Amazing how times change. I still remember when nbadraft.net had him as a top 5 choice in 2003.


Something even funnier: http://web.archive.org/web/20011127100200/http://nbadraft.net/


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

matt! said:


> Something even funnier: http://web.archive.org/web/20011127100200/http://nbadraft.net/


I was looking at the archive's while I posted my previous message. Too bad they didn't keep all of the pages back then because I remember some picks which would look outrageous and hilarious now. Chris Marcus is ranked extremely high there. Hindsight is always a great tool for laughs.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

he will be the next udonishaslem


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Amazing how times change. I still remember when nbadraft.net had him as a top 5 choice in 2003.


True. He was extremely hyped for a while, especially by nbadraft.net.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Jeez, looking at the 03 mock, they didnt even have Wade getting drafted!


----------



## Cambridgeshire (Jan 15, 2005)

Big -big difference!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Go DJ! said:


> Jeez, looking at the 03 mock, they didnt even have Wade getting drafted!


They had him going 7th to the Bulls.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

BEFORE












> Notes: The first thing that comes to mind when watching this kid is that its rare to find a body with such amazing strength and size at the age 16 ( born in June of 1985). He will probably be a 7 footer of 280 pounds full of muscles and strength. Sophocles will benefit greatly from the fact that he has competed against professionals in a very tough league from age 15. He has similar game to Eddy Curry of the Chicago Bulls. Right now , he is a "Baby-Shaq" that spends hours upon hours in the gym lifting weights or training both with the youngs and the pro players.


LOL


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Damn, he looks HUGE! I remember when nbadraft.net was really high on him . . . Too bad.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

It's hard to believe this is the guy the clippers drafted in 03. They have a thread in the clippers forum, where they were discussing the possibility of bringing this guy to play for the team this year. The problem, supposseably, was that he wasn't allow by the Greek committe to leave the team. By watching this picture, i don't see why the Greeks didn't allow him to leave. What's the use of having this overweight player on their team. Now the only good thing is that his nickname fits, since he looks like paying close attention to shaqs summer workouts.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Isn't this man already in the nba 







?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Screw the NBA, he's gonna be a sumo grand master!


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> Isn't this man already in the nba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Traylor's a huge guy, but Sofoklis is making Shaq, Traylor and Glen Davis look like shrimps. 400 pounds roughly. He's ballooned in size over the past year.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

BenGordon said:


> he should be playin DT in NFL


I bet the Ravens could use him behind Gregg!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

leidout said:


> Screw the NBA, he's gonna be a sumo grand master!


Sofoklis "Yokozuna" Schortsianitis, I like the sound of that!


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

looking at the pictures he doesnt look fat


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Priest said:


> looking at the pictures he doesnt look fat


Dear God man! What is wrong with your eyes???


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Here's another picture of him on the court...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

This reminds me - whatever happened to Cleiton Sebastiao?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Being a Clipper fan, I cannot wait for them to bring him over here. :biggrin: :banana: 

I mean seriously, if he's not a good player, at least we got entertainment value. :clown:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Scuall said:


> Here's another picture of him on the court...


lmao!!! :rofl:


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

Sorry to breakup this Sofo bashing thread but the story is a load of crock. Just 2 months he was playing over in europe and playing very well.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

He is very attractive though.

Nobody can move him in the paint.

Clippers are Krazy enough to draft him.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

his lower body is too short.

5 inches?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Scuall said:


> Here's another picture of him on the court...


Now that's just wrong.


----------



## nikolas22t (Aug 24, 2006)

BabyShaq is now 110 Kg around 220 Pounds..he is amazing Watch him at the national team of greece Match against Turkey 24/08/2006 ( download it from here http://www.mediazone.com/channel/fiba/jsp/index.jsp# )

He is just great! Great move he is fast now and thin ! He can go well the next next year at the NBA! 

GO Big Sofo! Go my boy

( He is black because his mother is from Cameroon! His father is Greek and sofo borned in Kavala)

He is a STAR!

:banana: :banana:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

nikolas22t said:


> BabyShaq is now 110 Kg around 220 Pounds..he is amazing Watch him at the national team of greece Match against Turkey 24/08/2006 ( download it from here http://www.mediazone.com/channel/fiba/jsp/index.jsp# )
> 
> He is just great! Great move he is fast now and thin ! He can go well the next next year at the NBA!
> 
> ...


Anyone got an updated pic?


----------



## nikolas22t (Aug 24, 2006)

and the latests from the match 24/08/2006


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow, Do Clips still own his rights?


----------



## nikolas22t (Aug 24, 2006)

He extented his contract with Olympiacos Pireos for 3 years but he said when he feels ready for the NBA Olympiacos will let him go... maybe the Summer of 2007 or 2008 the most probably. In a few hours you will be able to download the match of Greece and Turkey . You have to watch him. He was really good.

I am sure that he is going to be a great player in the near future! Watch him


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Unique said:


> Wow, Do Clips still own his rights?


heck yes, and to think he's still only 21...baby shaq indeed. how tall is he again? things are looking very good in the future for the clips. and to think the thread starter intended to bash on them. jokes on you, clown


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Unique said:


> Wow, Do Clips still own his rights?


Yeah, if I'm not mistaken Clippers will own his rights as long as they make an offer to him each offseason until they bring him over unless they deal him or renounce the rights to him


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wow someone call jenny craig. they need a new spokesmodel!


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Scuall said:


> Here's another picture of him on the court...


:rofl:


----------



## nikolas22t (Aug 24, 2006)

he is 2 meters and 6cm ( 6 10 ) i think


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

nikolas22t said:


> BabyShaq is now 110 Kg around 220 Pounds..he is amazing Watch him at the national team of greece Match against Turkey 24/08/2006 ( download it from here http://www.mediazone.com/channel/fiba/jsp/index.jsp# )
> 
> He is just great! Great move he is fast now and thin ! He can go well the next next year at the NBA!
> 
> ...



110 kg is about 245 lbs, (1 kg=2.205 lbs). Anyhow, he'll likely prove to be a fantastic player if he's in that kinda shape. He's, in shoes, a legit 6'10", so he'll probably eventually be a 6'10" 255 lb PF/C who'll be under the tutelage of one a' the best (and someone that's similarily sized) in the biz, Elton Brand.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

245 lbs......lmao

This is from a interview he had recently....(go to Clippers board)

*"Do you intend to lose more weight?
Yes, of course. I am 145 kilos now, but I need to lose 10-15 more to become more agile and be ready for the NBA."*

He's *320 lbs * and planning on losing 22-33 lbs....

*He said this himself so I'm pretty sure he's 320 not 220 or 245
**He's playing in the WBC with Greece; recently scored 14pts in 10min....


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

once he gets that phat NBA contract, he'll become the real life Fat Albert again :banana: :cheers:


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

choiboi46 said:


> He's *320 lbs * and planning on losing 22-33 lbs....
> 
> ....


:rofl:


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Zalgirinis said:


> It probably should be in the LAC board, but that wouldnt be so funny there and I know most here like to tease on Clippers
> 
> Do you remember Sofoklis Schortsianitis, the Clippers 2nd round pick in 2003 draft? Sofo or simply Baby Shaq that was (is? ) his nickname. His draft profile said 6-9, 255 pounds player. Now he prepares for Euroleague season with Olympiakos (Greece). Look here after 2 years hes 400 pounds :laugh: Btw both players in the pic are 6-9.
> 
> ...


This must be a joke because that is NOT the guy the Clippers drafted !! When he was drafted, they showed him playing. 

1) he is mixed race. He is much lighter than that guy

2) The guy I saw was built like a body builder. They said at that time that he was too strong and fouled too much. 

If that is the real dude then, the NBA and the Clips are saps. He is not the guy they showed on draft night.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ I read somewhere that he gained 100 lb within weeks of being drafted.


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

Chris Marcus would have been a lottery pick without his health problems. Posterchild of the "stay in school sux".

Btw, no way Sofo is 6-9/6-10, imo he's max 6-6 barefoot.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

nbadraft.net compared Chris Duhon to Isiah Thomas.


----------



## nikolas22t (Aug 24, 2006)

Most probably we will see big sofo against USA Team at Mundobasket next Thursday or Friday and we will see how well he will go against players from the NBA!
I am sure tha US if Plays against Greece will defeat. :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: because of Big Sofo.
sofoklis schortsianitis is a real SUPERSTART!!!


----------



## nikolas22t (Aug 24, 2006)

:clap: Sofo Is really good you have to see him playing :clap:

Sofoklis Schortsianitis (Greek: Σοφοκλής Σχορτσανίτης; born June 11, 1985 in Kavala, Greece) is a Greek professional basketball player. A 6'10" center, Schortsianitis currently plays for Olympiacos in Greece. He was selected by the Los Angeles Clippers in the 2nd round (34th overall) of the 2003 NBA Draft. His nicknames are "Baby Shaq and Big Sofo."

Sofoklis has African blood, his mother is from Cameroon and his father from Greece. His real height is 204 cm, his weight is 120, maybe 130 kilos! He has incredible power, strength and body control, so at the junior level he's an illegal weapon! He can slam the ball after an offensive board or a teammates’ dish, and has confidence underneath to find a solution. He could improve his range, but has decent touch and is able to control the ball in the open court at high speed. He is playing with the majors already with Iraklis Thessaloniki in the Greek League averaging 6.4 minutes and 2.6 points per game.


I love this boy! He will get the gold metal for Greece!!


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

Ryoga said:


> Chris Marcus would have been a lottery pick without his health problems. Posterchild of the "stay in school sux".
> 
> Btw, no way Sofo is 6-9/6-10, imo he's max 6-6 barefoot.



forse sembrerá piú basso, ma quando fu scelto nel 2003 era alto 6'8 3/4" senza scarpe. Ma i giocatori dell'NBA vengono misurati con le scarpe, quindi bisogna aggiungere poco piú d'un pollice all'altezza scalza. Perció, direi che Sofo é sicuramente 6'10".


----------



## nikolas22t (Aug 24, 2006)

alex said:


> forse sembrerá piú basso, ma quando fu scelto nel 2003 era alto 6'8 3/4" senza scarpe. Ma i giocatori dell'NBA vengono misurati con le scarpe, quindi bisogna aggiungere poco piú d'un pollice all'altezza scalza. Perció, direi che Sofo é sicuramente 6'10".


Translation TO English



> Perhaps , but when it was chosen in 2003 it was high 6' 8 3/4" without shoes. But the players of the NBA come measured with the shoes, therefore it must addof an inch to the barefoot height. So, said that Sofo is 6' 10 sure


----------



## nikolas22t (Aug 24, 2006)

He is one of the best boys. He listen to his coach so i don;t think when he signs a contract to play to the NBA he will sit down and start eating. He will try to get better and better day by day. He is trying all those years very very hard. :clap:


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Ryoga said:


> Chris Marcus would have been a lottery pick without his health problems. Posterchild of the "stay in school sux".
> 
> Btw, no way Sofo is 6-9/6-10, imo he's max 6-6 barefoot.


Papaloukas is 6-6 barefoot. And Sofo is taller than Papaloukas.


----------



## nikolas22t (Aug 24, 2006)

Definetly is 206 cm = 81.1 in = 6"9 to 6"10 ( The 2.06 is published in the official site of Olympiacos Pireos where the player belongs to )

Here is a picture where you can compare:
The two players with arrows are Sofoclis and Lazaros Agadakos in the beggining of Last Season.Agadakos is 207 also


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Actually the other player with the arrow is Agadakos, who is 2.07 m. There is no way that Sofo is 1.98 m!!


----------



## nikolas22t (Aug 24, 2006)

As you see the line is almost the same height Lazaros Agadakos and Sofoclis. So the Big Sofo boy is 2.07 ( 6"10)


----------



## nikolas22t (Aug 24, 2006)

Did you see the match Greece - China for the Mundobasket 2006 ? If didn't find the video of the Match to see BIG SOFO dunking the ball in the basket infront of the face of Ming Yao, YES THE 2.26cm (7'5") center of Huston Rockets and China National team? HE WAS JSUT GREAT :clap: GOOO SOFO YOUR ARE A SUPER STAR!!! He played against on of the best Centers of NBA and was JUST GREAT! Ming Yao who in previous 5 games has 28,4 points per game scored only 10 against Sofoklis and Lazaros Papadopoulos.









From FIBA WEBSITE:



> Schortsianitis is so big he makes offensive linemen on NFL teams look small.
> 
> When Schortsianitis came off the bench, Yao did not cope well with the different dimensions. In the 14:39 he was on the court, Schortsianitis made all three of his field goal attempts and was four of seven at the free throw line.
> 
> ...


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

clippers should bring him over quick especially since Kaman gets owned by Yao so much


----------



## spilios (Aug 28, 2006)

*Totally inappropriate, DO NOT ATTACK OTHER POSTERS*


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

nikolas22t said:


> Ming Yao who in previous 5 games has 28,4 points per game scored only 10 against Sofoklis and Lazaros Papadopoulos.


This is just an example of why he only scored 10 pts in that game:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xwky8NJslWk

(of course no call for that)


----------



## nikolas22t (Aug 24, 2006)

That's defence man! The final score talks by its own! Sofoklis and Lazaros Was Better than Ming! :banana: :banana: :banana: 31 points difference


Allastar Game 2006 Watch Big Sofo

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UVCWptVLz-8"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UVCWptVLz-8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

kisstherim said:


> This is just an example of why he only scored 10 pts in that game:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xwky8NJslWk
> 
> (of course no call for that)



You mean the Greeks Pressure D?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

nikolas22t said:


> That's defence man! The final score talks by its own! Sofoklis and Lazaros Was Better than Ming! :banana: :banana: :banana: 31 points difference


Are you implying Sofo is better than Yao?


----------



## Cambridgeshire (Jan 15, 2005)

That is absurd. The game against Greece examplifies the painful reality that if your guards are as incompetent as those of the Chinese NT, no matter how dominating your big man is, he is practically neutralised from the start.

How is Yao supposed to get to work, when your guards can not even bring the ball past the half-way line? Greece's pressure defense has to be commended for forcing at least a dozen turnovers in China's own end. Chinese guards completely crumble under any physical pressure from the superior Greek guards. And the few-few times, when the Chinese managed to get the ball to Yao, he was collapsed upon by 3 Greek players. For them to do this is perfect, since no other Chinese player was a threat on the offensive end, Yao was literally the only offensive weapon the Chinese had potentially.

If the Chinese NT develop a solid point-guard, they can go a long way, but at this point, they have no hope to go anywhere with what they have now. No matter how dominating Yao can POTENTIALLY be, when WITH THE BALL.


----------



## nikolas22t (Aug 24, 2006)

<strike>Did you see the game USA- HELLAS ? :banana: HELLAS OLE OLE  Sofocles was great  at the end he was that who said bye bye Antony  You can have the bronze metal !!

:banana: :banana: :banana: 

We teach them basket  NON OF THIS PLAYER IS CURRENTLY PLAYS IN THE NBA!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:</strike>

*No baiting. Why do so many international basketball posters have such lousy sportsmanship? I thought it was bad enough in America.*


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

I felt sorry for elton Brand trying to hold against this guy....  He OWNED the whole US frontcourt


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

nikolas22t said:


> Did you see the game USA- HELLAS ? :banana: HELLAS OLE OLE  Sofocles was great  at the end he was that who said bye bye Antony  You can have the bronze metal !!
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana:
> 
> We teach them basket  NON OF THIS PLAYER IS CURRENTLY PLAYS IN THE NBA!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:



<strike>**** OFF</strike>


----------



## nikolas22t (Aug 24, 2006)

What ? is there any problem with that i said man?


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

nikolas22t said:


> What ? is there any problem with that i said man?


only that it's barely comprehensible.

Congrats. We suck.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I think it's hilarious that this started out as a diss thread on Sofo...

:rofl:


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Sofo: "So they say I'm supposed to back you up, is this what they meant?"

if he comes over next year, the Clippers will easily have the best 3-man front court rotation in the NBA...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

as a clipper fan, and a fan of the usa i'm not sure how i should feel.

glad sofo did good, and the fact that he might be future clipper, but also terribly disapointed in our team usa...


****!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

So, where are all the people laughing saying Sofo sucks? He dominated the ENTIRE US front court along with that other big. Just wait until he comes to the Clippers, him, Brand and Kaman will be the BEST PF|C rotation in the league.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

He is not coming over to the Clippers since he just signed a 3 year, $17 million deal (which does not get taxed).


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

WTF was coach K thinking putting skinny little Chrissy Bosh on Big SOFO. Big Sofo abused Bosh for something like 10 pnts straight in under 2 mins, that was the turning point of the game.


----------



## neural_dream (Sep 1, 2006)

His new contract is for 4 years, but I'm pretty sure he can still come to the NBA whenever he wants. He won't come this year though as he's already rejected the offer by the Clippers.

edit: oops. Was quoted while editing.


----------



## nikolas22t (Aug 24, 2006)

He is contract is not so big. Sofocles said that when he feels ready he will make the big move. Also the president of Olympiacos will let Sofo leave Greece for an NBA team any time!!!


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

neural_dream said:


> Not sure why this false info is circulated, but he can come to the Clippers any time he wants. In fact, his team, Olympiacos, will allow him to move to any team in the NBA he wants regardless of the contract.


 The announcers were saying during the US and Greece game throughout the game. Schortsianitis will make more money than going to the Clippers according to this information.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

f22egl said:


> The announcers were saying during the US and Greece game throughout the game. Schortsianitis will make more money than going to the Clippers according to this information.


they were talking about another Greek player, I don't remember the exact name but I'm pretty sure it wasn't Sofo.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> they were talking about another Greek player, I don't remember the exact name but I'm pretty sure it wasn't Sofo.



they were probably talking about Vasilis Spanoulis. soon to be with the rockets...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> they were probably talking about Vasilis Spanoulis. soon to be with the rockets...


No it was Papadoukas, who they said will make 17 mill for 3 years by signing with CSKA Moscow


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

HB said:


> No it was Papadoukas, who they said will make 17 mill for 3 years by signing with CSKA Moscow



oops... my fault...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Seriously, why cant we send just an NBA TEAM to one of these ridiculous FIBA competitions? First of all, the refs are terrible. Second, our players have played together for something like 2 weeks before each of these competitions and on the tail end of an entire 8 month season. Third, the dimensions of the three point line favor the foreign teams because all they can do is shoot. Then when a team like Greece or Argentina wins we have to hear this garbage about how they have better players and all this nonsense about "playing the right way."

I'm a Heat fan so I know that Dwyane Wade isn't the greatest shooter. People argue that the U.S. should do better because the 3 pt. line is shorter but thats not true. It helps give 3 pts instead of 2 to the other teams that only shoot jumpers while American culture is geared towards getting by your opponent and laying it up or best case scenario dunking.

Christ Paul can't defend. People make fun of Sloth's predictions alot but he called this out in the Heat forums perfectly a while ago and he was exactly right:



> Chris Paul really hurt this team. He can't play defense worth ****, everyone else was doing their part, but he was letting Carlos Arroyo run rampant, and making defensive lapse after defensive lapse that allowed Arroyo to score/create, which gave Puerto Rico the lead. No doubt, Carlos Arroyo is the heart and soul of the Puerto Rican offense, and when Kirk Hinrich came in and guarded him, he shutdown Arroyo, which effectively shutdown Puerto Rico's offense, which is what allowed Team USA to make it run. The mix with Kirk, Wade, and James worked really good in the 3rd quarter. Of course the defense fell off again in the 4th quarter with Chris Paul back in the game.


Anybody that says we sent our best players is delusional. The only players that I can think of that can roll out of bed, practice for 1 week, and win a gold medal would have to consist of:

1- Jason Kidd
2- Ray Allen
3- Kobe Bryant
4- Kevin Garnett
5- Shaq

That's your team Jerry Colangelo. Not one of these players went which is sad. You would think one of them would stand up and protect the honor of American Basketball.

Can't just one NBA team volunteer to go put these countries in their place? It could even be a team that sat out of the playoffs because a playoff team might complain of fatigue. Send the Hawks for all I care. Mark my words: any NBA team even the worst could beat that Greece team by 30 pts.


----------



## nikolas22t (Aug 24, 2006)

The problem for the US lose is not the refs or the talent of the player. They have lot's of talent. They must play for the team as Greece did and not for them selves Basket is a team game. US has the best players but not the TEAM. A few years ago Dream Team was under the same contitions but European Basketball was ages back. Now it is a few meters behind and with good team work can make miracles.



Also i found the video of Sofocles @ Greece-China and @ Greece VS USA

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rNkfDo6QkxY"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rNkfDo6QkxY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dOs3lJina_w"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dOs3lJina_w" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

First off, there will never, ever be a baby Shaquille. Shaq came out of his mamma a grown man.


----------



## nikolas22t (Aug 24, 2006)

He don't like the nickname Baby Shaq he Prefers calling him with his name! :clap:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

If we could pronounce it, we'd call him by his name.


----------



## nikolas22t (Aug 24, 2006)

His team mate Fotsis ( Who had a pass from the NBA) Call him *Bulldozer* and Sofo Likes it


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

> nbadraft.net compared Chris Duhon to Isiah Thomas.



LOL

ya sofo is big but he is no shaq more like a tractor
but if the clippers ever do get him
he will be a steal for the 35th pick
he can put is some quality minutes

somebody should sign Dimitros Diamintidas(sp??)
smart player


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

*
Wow, Mike Sweetney is on the Greek team !*


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

nikolas22t said:


> <strike>Did you see the game USA- HELLAS ? :banana: HELLAS OLE OLE  Sofocles was great  at the end he was that who said bye bye Antony  You can have the bronze metal !!
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana:
> 
> ...


I fail to see how that was baiting, or how that was "lousy sportsmanship".


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Reignman said:


> *
> Wow, Mike Sweetney is on the Greek team !*


Keep dreaming... Sweet is at Mac


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

nikolas22t said:


> <strike>Did you see the game USA- HELLAS ? :banana: HELLAS OLE OLE  Sofocles was great  at the end he was that who said bye bye Antony  You can have the bronze metal !!
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana:
> 
> ...


How is this baiting? Get over it Rawse, USA lost.

On top of that, you insult international posters...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

nikolas22t said:


> <strike>Did you see the game USA- HELLAS ? :banana: HELLAS OLE OLE  Sofocles was great  at the end he was that who said bye bye Antony  You can have the bronze metal !!
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana:
> 
> ...




i 2nd or 3rd or whatever this...there was no reason to edit this post...the guy is happy his team won...get a grip


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Auggie said:


> I fail to see how that was baiting, or how that was "lousy sportsmanship".


Gloating over a win? That is very much baiting.


----------



## neural_dream (Sep 1, 2006)

WTChan said:


> Gloating over a win? That is very much baiting.


If gloating over a win is undesirable and offensive, then what's the point of supporting a team?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

neural_dream said:


> If gloating over a win is undesirable and offensive, then what's the point of supporting a team?


To win, of course. But that doesn't mean you have to rub it in the loser's face. You don't see any Miami fans going "Did you see the FINALS, Mavs fans? :banana: We teach them basket :banana:".


----------



## neural_dream (Sep 1, 2006)

I did see, and still don't think it's in poor taste. After all no swearing, nothing against the fans, just typical tongue-in-cheek words. Now have a beer with me :cheers:.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

WTChan said:


> To win, of course. But that doesn't mean you have to rub it in the loser's face. You don't see any Miami fans going "Did you see the FINALS, Mavs fans? :banana: We teach them basket :banana:".


How is it rubbing it in? Maybe you feel so strongly that our team lost that you take it personally.

Besides, isn't basketball and international sport? Isn't the internet an international form of medium? Just because the majority of posters here are from the United States doesn't mean it gives us the right to play World Police.

If anything, whoever finds the comment offensive is way too sensitive when it comes to a simple game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> How is it rubbing it in? Maybe you feel so strongly that our team lost that you take it personally.
> 
> Besides, isn't basketball and international sport? Isn't the internet an international form of medium? Just because the majority of posters here are from the United States doesn't mean it gives us the right to play World Police.
> 
> If anything, whoever finds the comment offensive is way too sensitive when it comes to a simple game.


Repped, gloating is not rubbing it in, it's not like he said the US is s, he just celebrated his Greeks beating the team that was supposed to 'dominate'.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> How is it rubbing it in? Maybe you feel so strongly that our team lost that you take it personally.
> 
> Besides, isn't basketball and international sport? Isn't the internet an international form of medium? Just because the majority of posters here are from the United States doesn't mean it gives us the right to play World Police.
> 
> If anything, whoever finds the comment offensive is way too sensitive when it comes to a simple game.


How would you have felt if someone came in after the 2000 (2001?) WCF and said "Did you see the WCF, Blazers fans? Lakers Win! Lakers Win! Lakers Win!"


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

WTChan said:


> How would you have felt if someone came in after the 2000 (2001?) WCF and said "Did you see the WCF, Blazers fans? Lakers Win! Lakers Win! Lakers Win!"


Well as die hard sabas fan I wouldn't edit the post thats for sure! I might... oh well game time I hope Sofo does well... in loseing effort


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

WTChan said:


> Gloating over a win? That is very much baiting.


anyone in their right mind would be thrilled for their nation to beat team usa in basketball, why dont you let em have this one?  they fully deserve it and so do we (the gloating). besides everything he posted was true. the mod edit was completely out of line.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

WTChan said:


> How would you have felt if someone came in after the 2000 (2001?) WCF and said "Did you see the WCF, Blazers fans? Lakers Win! Lakers Win! Lakers Win!"


First off, it wouldn't bother me all that much; especially not enough for me to edit the post.

Second, this is the NBA general forum, not a specific team's forum. And as I have already stated, this site isn't specifically geared toward North American fans.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> How is this baiting? Get over it Rawse, USA lost.
> 
> On top of that, you insult international posters...


Read the terms of service if you didn't think that post was a bit over-the-top. Celebrating is fine. "We teach them basket," (or whatever the connotation was supposed to be) could easily be seen as rubbing it in. Many posters around here would find that inflammatory, especially if the mods were to give the impression that that sort of thing is ok.

I also didn't insult international posters for being international posters.

And if you go over my post history, you'll see I've displayed very little interest or investment in the WBC. My nationality doesn't have anything to do with that edit, whether you'd like to believe that or not. Boasting and priding yourself over something your country did (which you personally had nothing to do with) - when you didn't choose your country of birth to begin with - is a pretty silly concept to me in the first place.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> First off, it wouldn't bother me all that much; especially not enough for me to edit the post.
> 
> Second, this is the NBA general forum, not a specific team's forum. And as I have already stated, this site isn't specifically geared toward North American fans.


Maybe not, but "Did you see the game USA" makes me think that comment is geared towards North American fans.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Read the terms of service if you didn't think that post was a bit over-the-top. Celebrating is fine. "We teach them basket," (or whatever the connotation was supposed to be) could easily be seen as rubbing it in. Many posters around here would find that inflammatory, especially if the mods were to give the impression that that sort of thing is ok.
> 
> I also didn't insult international posters for being international posters.
> 
> And if you go over my post history, you'll see I've displayed very little interest or investment in the WBC. My nationality doesn't have anything to do with that edit, whether you'd like to believe that or not. Boasting and priding yourself over something your country did (which you personally had nothing to do with) - when you didn't choose your country of birth to begin with - is a pretty silly concept to me in the first place.


It may be a silly concept to you, but your national pride may not be what it is to others. If you travel outside of the US much (and you may have, I don't know) you'll notice that several countries are very passionate about their sport, especially when their team represents their homeland.

From a content perspective, there is plenty of so called 'gloating' and downright disrespect of not only of other poster's teams but also their values and beliefs. More times than not, the discussion is left open and riddled with inflamatory remarks and asterisk filled sentences... This is probably attributed more to preferences of the mods than it is to the so called standards of this site, something that is undoubtedly expected when considering the subjectivity of the position.

All that being said, the poster was excited for his team to win and I fail to see why the remarks are considered baiting or unruly. Had I been a moderator, I would have left it as is and maybe some would have had a problem with it.

Also, when you feel the need to correct someone's post, there isn't a need to make fun of their grammar and language skills. Especially when you consider the fact that they may not be from a native English speaking country. All that does is perpetuate the kind of behavior that you are trying to correct.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

WTChan said:


> Maybe not, but "Did you see the game USA" makes me think that comment is geared towards North American fans.


Then that is open to your own interpretation. One that I personally feel isn't bad enough to warrant editing a post.

By the way, if the Blazers win the title in my lifetime I'll be the first one in here to post a celebratory remark... that may be a while though


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> It may be a silly concept to you, but your national pride may not be what it is to others. If you travel outside of the US much (and you may have, I don't know) you'll notice that several countries are very passionate about their sport, especially when their team represents their homeland.
> 
> From a content perspective, there is plenty of so called 'gloating' and downright disrespect of not only of other poster's teams but also their values and beliefs. More times than not, the discussion is left open and riddled with inflamatory remarks and asterisk filled sentences... This is probably attributed more to preferences of the mods than it is to the so called standards of this site, something that is undoubtedly expected when considering the subjectivity of the position.
> 
> All that being said, the poster was excited for his team to win and I fail to see why the remarks are considered baiting or unruly. Had I been a moderator, I would have left it as is and maybe some would have had a problem with it.


The bottom line is that it elicited a negative response and had the potential to steer the thread off course. I edited the negative response and just felt that I might as well edit the other message as well, if it was going to rub others the wrong way. If you have a problem with my enforcing the rules or just enforcement of the rules here in general, then contact a community moderator.

I enforced this situation just as I would have had a Heat fan come in here saying how they taught the Mavericks how to play. Posters are handled on a level playing field with me - I don't give groups of posters free passes because there's less of them than other groups.

You're not a moderator, so what you would have done in this situation is fairly irrelevant, considering it's nothing more than a judgment call on your part and not a flagrant abuse of responsibility on mine. This isn't a forum for questioning moderator's decisions or for you to crusade for whatever cause you're crusading for right now.



> Also, when you feel the need to correct someone's post, there isn't a need to make fun of their grammar and language skills. Especially when you consider the fact that they may not be from a native English speaking country. All that does is perpetuate the kind of behavior that you are trying to correct.


I directly quoted him, with a guess on what the comment was supposed to mean. No poking fun there.

I've said my part. The thread will now get back on-topic.


----------



## neural_dream (Sep 1, 2006)

This is getting very silly :banana: :clown: :banana: .

It's obviously a cultural thing. Europeans watch international competitions 2-3 times a week and are always doing that "rubbing it in" thing. Now, if you seriously believe that when Barcelona beats Panathinaikos there is no "rubbing in the face", then you've probably not been in Europe. Sorry, we are silly, we go to sports to reenact old wars, and not for fun as you probably do. Most European fans have no idea how many ppg their favorite player has, not even what is considered high for assists per game. They only care about beating those 3-4 teams that they can rub it in their face later and winning the championship again for rubbing it in. :cheers:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Rawse said:


> This isn't a forum for questioning moderator's decisions or for you to crusade for whatever cause you're crusading for right now.


Awesome.


----------



## Harper_Reston (Sep 3, 2006)

Some more pics of Baby Shaq.

2003 pics

















2004 pic









2005 pic


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Sofo with just 2 points in the championship game. I didn't get to see it, what happened? Pau's brother shut him down?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Sofo with just 2 points in the championship game. I didn't get to see it, what happened? Pau's brother shut him down?




what happened is that ever other team in the world plays defense and the USA doesnt find that concept very important....theres a reason that greece scored 101 points against USA and only 47 against spain...whoever picks the olympic team take note...put players who can shoot and play defense on the team in 08...if they decide to make it the bron-wade-anthony show again it will be another disaster for america...none of those 3 can play a lick of defense...we need players like artest and bowen to play defense and redd and allen who can actually shoot


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Team USA?

C: Dwight Howard / Marcus Camby or Joel Przybilla 
PF: Elton Brand / Shawn Marion
SF: Carmelo Anthony / Tayshaun Prince / Adam Morrison
SG: LeBron James / Michael Redd
PG: Dwyane Wade / Chauncy Billups / Devin Harris


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

that starting frontcourt cant defend my college team...wade bron carmelo CAN NOT DEFEND...id much rather start billups prince and/or marion...sure they wouldnt score 101 ppg but this isnt the nba...this is international ball and as spain just showed you dont need to score 101 to win...they would have won with 48...put a defensive team on the floor that can kinda score and they win the gold...put a superstar scoring team together that cant defend a freakin pick and roll and they wont win a thing


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Then interchange those players in the starting lineup. I would still like to have a well-rounded player like Lebron, a good scorer in Carmelo and a great clutch performer in Wade on the floor at some point.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Then interchange those players in the starting lineup. I would still like to have a well-rounded player like Lebron, a good scorer in Carmelo and a great clutch performer in Wade on the floor at some point.




ok i can agree on that...i juts would NEVER play all 3 at the same time unless we were up by 40


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> that man should not be playing basketball, or doing anything severly high demanding on his body until he gets some of that weight off.


I'm confused. How would he lose wait without excercising? Isn't playing basketball a good way for him to 'get some of that wieght off'?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Why are people so SOFT

so ****in what
he said he "teach us basket"

OMG!!!
now, i'm gonna have internal bleedin in my brain
cuz team US lost and this Greek guy was gloating

who gives a ****??

i was mad when they lost but if they won i would have been like
Greece SUX! they have no stars


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> and a lifetime ban from mcdonalds


Then a lifetimes worth of food from Taco Bell.


----------

